# My cat doesn't like me being in the kitchen



## Katemosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

I've had my roughly 3 year old tabby girl Marmalade for just over a year now and it's become very clear she has a real problem with me or anyone with me being in the kitchen. She's a real mummy's girl, they say cats pick their humans and she's definitely decided I'm hers, she's not a mans cat so she's not as into my boyfriend as she is me, she loves him but he's irrelevant if she can get my attention, but will treat him the same way as she does me if I'm not home.
In her last home (which happens to be the in next block so she sees her previous family often) she would hide out on the kitchen cabinets and boiler to get out of the reach of the kids. Since moving to me and my boyfriends (quiet, no kids) she rarely steps into the kitchen, that is unless I'm in there, in which case she cries like mad. If I go to give her attention she leads me out of the kitchen for fuss. It's a real whiny urgent sounding meow but I can't figure out why.
She doesn't leave me alone at the best of times but when I'm in the kitchen it's like she HATES is and must get me out.

Any ideas as to why she's like this would be appreciated


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Is this something that has started recently or has she always behaved this way. If it is since the beginning she may associate a kitchen with feelings of distress if that was the place she ran to to escape the kids.

Alternatively she may have learned that behaving as she does means you will fuss her and she has evolved that into you having to leave the kitchen before she can be fussed (perhaps because all attention is then on her).

What happens if you ignore her whining when you're in the kitchen ? Do you ever not respond at all to her reaction ?


----------



## Katemosphere (Oct 21, 2018)

She's been like it since she came to us. She's always followed me around and has always hated me being in the kitchen. 
Generally I try to ignore her, in which case she sits behind me and cries if I move and reach up if I turn in her direction. If I'm in the kitchen I'm generally busy so I won't touch her if it means I'll have to wash or dry my hands. Sometimes I meow back at her and she just looks at me like I'm an idiot, if it's getting on my nerves I'll occasionally shout and chase her away but she's back within seconds.
She's got everything she needs; full bowl, water, toys, clear tray, door open..


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Unfortunately shouting at her won't have the desired effect - it will just reinforce (in her mind) that the kitchen is not a safe or nice place to be !
If she's 'telling' you to leave the kitchen perhaps shes 'worried' about your safety whilst you're in there ? Perhaps giving her a few treats whilst you work in the kitchen will help her to realise that it's not a 'bad' place ?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Bertie'sMum, I think your cat is being protective towards you - cats often are, with their humans, especially when they are very bonded with them as yours is.. Your cat feels the kitchen is a dangerous place for you to be. No doubt when you are busy cooking, clearing up etc perhaps under pressure, you give off vibes she has interpreted to mean you are under stress. Our cats are very sensitive to our moods.

Cats are excellent at making associations in their minds between one thing and another; it is part of their survival mechanism. Your cat has associated in her mind a feeling of apprehension with the kitchen, perhaps because in her last home she often escaped to the kitchen out of fear of the kids.

By shouting at her you are raising her apprehension levels and contributing towards her becoming more anxious and insistent with you. What you need to do is to try and create some good associations for her with the kitchen so her anxiety levels fall.

If she doesn't usually eat her meals in the kitchen, make it a place where you feed her treats or especially tasty meals. Also when you are not busy cooking etc, pull up a chair in the kitchen, sit down and encourage your cat to come to you for strokes. Exude calm, so she can see and sense you are OK. Be patient, it will take time to undo the bad associations she has made with the kitchen, and build good ones.

She sounds quite an insecure cat anyway as she follows you around all the time, keeping an eye on you. When she cries for your attention, stop what you are doing for a minute and give her your full attention. Tell her in a gentle voice you are OK - she will gradually understand.

I know when one is busy it is hard to stop for a minute to comfort the cat, but it does pay dividends if you can do so. If you have reassured her with your full attention and she still cries at you, then rather than shout at her in annoyance it is best to shut her out of the kitchen until you have finished the cooking. Then let her in to the room and give her massive reassurance that all is OK. And feed her treats.


----------

